

Can we have a category for startup and entrepreneurship stories? - sadiq

YC News used to be filled with articles and discussions about startups and entrepreneurship, the main reason I enjoyed reading it.<p>Looking at the front page today, there's only about one in ten. The other nine you can find on Reddit pretty quick.<p>Would it be possible to have some kind of category system or way of tagging/filtering stories to hone in on the relevant ones?<p>Thanks!
======
marcus
I don't think we have enough posts per day to merit splitting the site into
different categories, and with search on the way, I'm not entirely sure it
would be beneficial.

An interesting idea would be to add a mechanism to overemphasize/under
emphasize posts based on keywords or tags, a multiplier you can set for the
current points/rank of the post.

------
hhm
I don't agree. The stories that are at the front page here aren't the same
that would get on the front page on reddit... beyond startup, we get
programming, science and design stories, and I think those have to do with the
new title "Hacker News".

------
dawie
Less content, but more focused will definately be more hellpful.

PG: I vote that we go back to ycombinator news and drop the hacker stuff. I
would rather just focus on startup/business stuff. That's the reason I joined
your news site in the first place.

~~~
comatose_kid
I like the hacker stuff - focusing on startup/business doesn't provide me with
enough variety.

------
randfish
I'd love to see an all-entrepreneurship version of the Reddit/YCombinator
service. There are a lot of us Ycombinator outsiders reading this from a
marketing/business management perspective who'd love to get more of that
content.

~~~
dshah
Rand,

Great to see you here. I'm working on a "all startups, all the time" social
news site as an extension to OnStartups.com

Stay tuned...

If someone here would like to be the community manager for the new site, drop
me a line (I'd even be willing to pay a modest amount, in terms of
compensating for your time).

~~~
randfish
Great to see you as well, Dharmesh, and please do ping me when you launch your
new social site. I'd love to get the SEOmoz community involved.

------
pg
Sounds about right. Startups are at most 10% of what a hacker is interested
in, even one currently working on a startup.

~~~
kirubakaran
Feature Request: Tags/Categories please...

~~~
eru
With separate voting arrows for the categories?

So you can upvote as an interesting 'hacker' story or for start-up-ness?

Not sure if this would be practical for more than a few categories.

But I guess you aimed at something different anyway.

------
inovica
What I'm wondering is if it would be possible to use some kind of algorithm
such as Bayesian where an individual could select the articles they like and
the ones they don't so that the site would start to deliver more specific
content.

~~~
justtease
Good idea. You're going to build it right? :P

~~~
rglullis
Well, it happens that I also think that this could be an interesting approach
to a social news website. It could also help us avoid the inevitable problem
of large user bases and abuse from more vocal (annoying) minorities - such as
Ron Paul supporters.

There is also one more problem that I'd think could be addressed: language.
I'd like to see a website where the user could have links in any language that
s/he can speak or read. When reddit was still interesting, half of its user
base was non-american. I bet that more interesting people would hang around in
reddit if they could _also_ send links in other languages.

So, with that in mind, I started working on a side-project, and it is
precisely what inovica is describing: a social news website that could use
Bayesian filtering to score links for each user. Check it in
<http://news.communick.com>. For lack of a better name, I'm calling it
SmartNewz.

I just started, and it is only a side-project. The site, as it is, was done in
a weekend. I hope I can also use this as a means to learn how to develop
applications for facebook and OpenSocial. But those are only ideas.

The part that I believe is interesting is open sourcing the filter, as well as
providing an API for those that want to implement their own filters.

So, if anyone is interested in such a service (or if you indirectly want to
help disqus have more users), please, register at the website, check the
filter project repository at <http://code.google.com/p/smartnewz>, or the trac
wiki for more information, in <http://trac.communick.com/news>.

~~~
waleedka
Sounds interesting. Please drop me a line to talk about the filter concept
further. My email is on my profile. I'm also interested in exploring the idea
of porting this type of applications to Facebook, and therefore I'm arranging
a weekend event to get a lot of developers together in once place to rapidly
build Facebook Apps and learn from each other.

